# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  جواب به مهمترین سوال پشت کنکوری ۹۸

## matrooke

سلام بچه ها چطورید؟همه برنامه های بعد کنکورتون دایورت شده به خواب؟؟!! طبیعیه  :Yahoo (94): 
این امتحان دهن سرویس کن دانشگاه هم تموم:/خدالعنتشون کنه:/چند وقت بود تاپیک نزدم بیشتر تو پ.خ یا راه های دگ حرفامو میزدم.اما از چند  هفته قبل کنکور تا الان خیلیا این سوالو پرسیدن.

من این سالو خوب نبودم میخوام بمونم برای ۹۸ تابستون چی بخونم؟!؟!

خب این سوال یک اشکال داره. چیه اون؟اینکه برای همتون یک نسخه نمیشه که.کلی بحث میخواد ببینیم یک سال چیکردی تو،اصول مشاوره اینه اما خب من حرفایی رو میزنم که برای کسی که هیچی نخونده.شما با توجه به سطحی که دارید تصمیم بگیرید(هرچند چیزی ک میگم هم میشه کامل انجام داد)
قبلش هم بگم جو گیر نشید.حرص نزنید همینام ک میگم عمرن انجام بدید:/
ادبیات خب ادبیات ۵ بخشه لغت و تاریخ معنی نداره خوندنش چون حفظیه اگه ازمون میرید بخونید وگرنه بیخی.قرابت و ارایه مهمه
حتما با تست روزانه توی تابستون قویش کنید.
زبان فارسی هم توی اولویت بعدی بزارید.تست بزنید.خیلی درگیر نشید بازم یادتون میره.نزاریدش بگید بعدا میخونم بخدا اینجور بعدن میگید حذفش کنم بهتره:/من فک کنم ۷۰ زدم ادبیات
دوتا املا نزدم دوتا تاریخ نزدم ا،ه زبان فارسی نبود درصدم خیلی کم میشد...
عربی:خب این غوله عمومی هاست هر سه بخشش لامصب کار میخواد
برای ترجمه تست روزانه بهترین راهه.من توی تابستون روزانه تست زدم جدن تا کنکور تست نزدم همیشه هم تستاشو جواب میدادم.
اگه ازونایی هستید ک با یک درسنامه ساده و تست به تسلط قواعد میرسید خب هیچی نمیخواد تابستون بخونید ب نظرم
 در غیر این صورت اگه خیلی خیلی داغونید دی وی دی ببنید.
درک متن راهی جز تمرین نداره...
دینی:بیخیال بابا دینی هزار بار بخونی دم کنکور باز باید بخونی.اگه ازمون نمیری وقتشو بزار برای چیز دگ
زبان:اگه ضعیفی حتمااااااا کار کن.دهنشو سرویس کن.هی لغت بخون هی تست بزن هی ریدینگ هی کلوز.وقت بزار ک زیان زمان میخواد زماااان.اگه قوی هستید فوقش ریدینگ بزنید برای سرعت.
کلا اینا ک گفتم روزی دوساعتم نمیبره برا عمومی
برای اختصاصی حالا
ذاتا زمان میخواد و باید از تابستون کمک بگیرید که درطول سال دهانتان سرویس نشود
زیست:هر روز میخونی.از فصل اول دوم شروع میکنی همینجور میری جلو تا هرجا ک رسیدی.اگه ژنتیک ضعیفی کار کن حتما.
فیزیک:یکی از پایه ها رو انتخاب کن (اکثرا مایه دوم ضعیفن و اول) +دوفصل اول پیش
دو فصل اول پیش رو حتما بخونید نزارید دوباره درطول سال که حذفش کنید:/
شیمی:پیش یک که سخت نیس در طول سال میخونید پیش ۲ نخونید فایده نداره یادتون میره پس میمونه دوم و سوم از هر کدوم ضعیف تره شروع کنید اگه وقت شد اون یکی هم بخونید.برای سال سوم اگه مساله های سخت و کانونی میخوای کتاب شیمی تکمیلی مبتکران خوبه.
ریاضی:خیلی پراکندس.درطول سال میتونید با ازمون برید جلو.ولی مثلثات و مشتق رو بخونید خالی از لطف نیست...
این چیزایی که گفتم قرار نیست همش رو بخونید
این روش بر پایه "اولویته"یعنی اینکه شما شیمی ۳ ضعیف ترید تا شیمی دو خب اول سه رو میخونی ک اگرم وقت نکردی به دو برسی بالاخره سه ک ضعیف تر بودی رو خوندی.
با توجه به سطح خودتون انتخاب کنید.
چندتا تاپیک دیگه هم توراهن.یکیشون منابع نظام جدیده یکیشون تحلیل جالبی از کنکور ۹۷ :Yahoo (1): 
چندتا توصیه برای شمایی ک کنکورت از یکی زده بالا
اول اینکه به نظرتون چرا اکثر پشت کنکوری ها موفق نمیشن؟؟(البته امسال میشید چون همتون پشت کنکوری هستید :Yahoo (1): 
چون که همون راه اشتباه قبلو میرن.بابا جان برو کنکور امسالتو نگاه کن بشین دونه دونه بررسی کن.ببین چرااااااا ادبیات شده ۴۰ درصد؟اون ۶۰ درصد چی بوده؟ارایه بوده؟بزرگ بنویس روی کاغد بچسبونش ب دیوار اتاقت.حتما این کارو کن.برو ببین دونه دونه اشتباهات چی بودن بنویس بچسبون دیوار هی جلو چشت باشه بره رو مخت 
برنامه ی سال بعدت بر اساس ایناس...
.سال اولو خراب کنی مقصر نیستی اما دوباره راه اشتباه بری دیگه مقصری...
دوم اینکه جون جدتون ازین کمپین ها بکشید بیرون.هر سال کنکور یه حاشیه داره.فاز الکی برندارید.کنکوره اقا جان.تاثیر مثبت قطعی منفی خنثی یا هر چیزی باید تا جون داری بخونی.بخدا وقتت خیلی باارزش تر ازین حرفاس...یه جمله که هی میگم اینه اونقدر زیاد وقت داری که همه کتاباتو خوبه خوب بخونی و اونقد کم وقت داری که نباید یه ثانیش بره...
طرف میاد میگه اگه ما زنگ نمیزدیم به نماینده ها تاثیر قطعی بود...
خب اوکی اصن تو این کارو کردی.دیگه چرا تو انجمن دعوا میکنید؟
خود مجلس نمیدونه با خودش چند چنده بعد عزیزان تاپیک میزنن تحلیل کارای مجلس:/
کمپین هپ میزنید به حاشیه نبریدش فوقش ی پیام و تماسه
میدونم تاثیری نداره ولی میگم دگ :Yahoo (1): 
بعضی چیزا رو نصیحت یادتون نمیده فقط تجربه :Yahoo (83): 
یک پشت کنکوری از همه لحاظ از یک مدرسه ای جلوعه.بجز اینکه بزرگترین چالش روحیس...!
ساعت ۵ صبحه دیگه چیزی ب ذهنم نمیزنه
هرجاش حس کردید متوجه نشدید بپرسید جواب میدم
پ.خ بدید جواب میدم اما اینجا بنویسید که دوستاتون هم ببینن بهتره
در پناه حق 
                                                                                 یاعلی

----------


## mohammad4990

مرسی توضیحاتت بم انگیره داد!
من تابستون گاج ثبت نام کردم واسه آزمونای دهم یازدهم و از 5ام مرداد میرم اولین آزمون(فقط آزمون اول جامع هست که واسه تعیین سطحه و فرداس که نمیرم) به بودجه بندی هم میرسم(حداقل از نظر خوندن مطلب و تست کم).
از لحاظ تموم کردن پایه مشکلی ندارم
ولی بنظرت این تموم کردن حتما حتما باید من 100درصد پایه رو فول فول شم آیا؟؟؟؟!
هی که میگن تابستون پایه رو ببندین این بستن به معنیه اینه که دیگه مهرماه هر تستی از پایه بهم بدن باید نابود کنم یا چی؟!!
نظام جدیدم

----------


## matrooke

> مرسی توضیحاتت بم انگیره داد!
> من تابستون گاج ثبت نام کردم واسه آزمونای دهم یازدهم و از 5ام مرداد میرم اولین آزمون(فقط آزمون اول جامع هست که واسه تعیین سطحه و فرداس که نمیرم) به بودجه بندی هم میرسم(حداقل از نظر خوندن مطلب و تست کم).
> از لحاظ تموم کردن پایه مشکلی ندارم
> ولی بنظرت این تموم کردن حتما حتما باید من 100درصد پایه رو فول فول شم آیا؟؟؟؟!
> هی که میگن تابستون پایه رو ببندین این بستن به معنیه اینه که دیگه مهرماه هر تستی از پایه بهم بدن باید نابود کنم یا چی؟!!
> نظام جدیدم


نه بابا اصلا همچین چیزی نمیشه.ببینید مثلا برای اینکه شما در یک درس به تسلط برسید به سه ماه زمان نیاز دارید،شما یک ماه ازین زمان رو توی تابستون میگذرونید.یعنی اینکه تابستون قراره از حجم طول سال کم کنه و اینکه یکم قلق درس خوندن رو یادبگیرید.اگه همه ی پایه تموم میشه که ۴ ماهه کنکور تموم بود!

----------


## ffatemeh

ممنون دوست عزیز. من شرایطم یکم پیچیدس. از درس دور بودم. الان میخوام با وجود همین شرایط حتما امسال قبول شم. از هر فرصتی حتی نیم ساعت هم پیش میاد میخونم. تابستون رو میخوام زیست و شیمی و عربی بخونم. بیشتر نمیتونم واقعا. وقت کم میارم. سه ساعت صبح زود میخونم و 2  ساعت عصر. از مهر ولی بالا 7 ساعت میبرم ان شاالله. اینجوری بگم که من انگاری تازه دارم درسا رو میخونم خیلی علاقه دارم. برا شیمی و عربی هم تو تابستون از دی وی دی کمک میگیرم. نظرت رو خوشحال میشم بدونم. ممنون

----------


## alirezahpr

:Yahoo (83): عالی بود اینم یکی از تاپیک های جذابت
موفق باشی.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> سلام بچه ها چطورید؟همه برنامه های بعد کنکورتون دایورت شده به خواب؟؟!! طبیعیه 
> این امتحان دهن سرویس کن دانشگاه هم تموم:/خدالعنتشون کنه:/چند وقت بود تاپیک نزدم بیشتر تو پ.خ یا راه های دگ حرفامو میزدم.اما از چند  هفته قبل کنکور تا الان خیلیا این سوالو پرسیدن.
> 
> من این سالو خوب نبودم میخوام بمونم برای ۹۸ تابستون چی بخونم؟!؟!
> 
> خب این سوال یک اشکال داره. چیه اون؟اینکه برای همتون یک نسخه نمیشه که.کلی بحث میخواد ببینیم یک سال چیکردی تو،اصول مشاوره اینه اما خب من حرفایی رو میزنم که برای کسی که هیچی نخونده.شما با توجه به سطحی که دارید تصمیم بگیرید(هرچند چیزی ک میگم هم میشه کامل انجام داد)
> قبلش هم بگم جو گیر نشید.حرص نزنید همینام ک میگم عمرن انجام بدید:/
> ادبیات خب ادبیات ۵ بخشه لغت و تاریخ معنی نداره خوندنش چون حفظیه اگه ازمون میرید بخونید وگرنه بیخی.قرابت و ارایه مهمه
> حتما با تست روزانه توی تابستون قویش کنید.
> ...


سلام،این کتاب ریاضی آبی قلمچی که میگن 30 سال رو منظورشونه یا آبی سال به سالو؟ برای ریاضی غیر از خیلی سبز آبی قلمچی خوبه؟

----------


## mohammad4990

گرفتم
فقط بنظرت مشکلی پیش نمیاد اگه عمومیای دهم رو بذارم بعد تابستون؟؟؟؟
چون الان همه آزمونا اختصاصیای دهم یازدهم + عمومیای یازدهم رو میارن که اینا رو باید وقت بزاریم تا برسیم و دیگه وقت به عمومیای دهم نمیکشه!
البته زبان و عربی که کلمه و قواعده و ادبیاتم که ی چیزی تو همین مایه ها شاید دینی یکم کار داشته باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## matrooke

> گرفتم
> فقط بنظرت مشکلی پیش نمیاد اگه عمومیای دهم رو بذارم بعد تابستون؟؟؟؟
> چون الان همه آزمونا اختصاصیای دهم یازدهم + عمومیای یازدهم رو میارن که اینا رو باید وقت بزاریم تا برسیم و دیگه وقت به عمومیای دهم نمیکشه!
> البته زبان و عربی که کلمه و قواعده و ادبیاتم که ی چیزی تو همین مایه ها شاید دینی یکم کار داشته باشه


شما با ازمونتون پیش برید بهترین کاره
توی هر ازمون سعی کن بهترین باشی همین :Yahoo (94):

----------


## matrooke

> سلام،این کتاب ریاضی آبی قلمچی که میگن 30 سال رو منظورشونه یا آبی سال به سالو؟ برای ریاضی غیر از خیلی سبز آبی قلمچی خوبه؟


سلام والا من خیلی کتاب های کانون رو خوشم نیومده خیلی هم نگاهشون نکردم .خیلی نشنیدم کسی تعریف کنه
شما که ثراره وقت بزارید تست بزنید پس یکی ازین کتابهای معروف رو بخونی. خ سبز یا مهروماه هر کدوم که مطابق میلتون بود
مهروماه شنیدم درسنامش بهتره
موفق باشید

----------


## matrooke

> ممنون دوست عزیز. من شرایطم یکم پیچیدس. از درس دور بودم. الان میخوام با وجود همین شرایط حتما امسال قبول شم. از هر فرصتی حتی نیم ساعت هم پیش میاد میخونم. تابستون رو میخوام زیست و شیمی و عربی بخونم. بیشتر نمیتونم واقعا. وقت کم میارم. سه ساعت صبح زود میخونم و 2  ساعت عصر. از مهر ولی بالا 7 ساعت میبرم ان شاالله. اینجوری بگم که من انگاری تازه دارم درسا رو میخونم خیلی علاقه دارم. برا شیمی و عربی هم تو تابستون از دی وی دی کمک میگیرم. نظرت رو خوشحال میشم بدونم. ممنون


اینکه برای زمان مطالعه حد بزارید خیلی قبول ندارم.
اینکه چه چیزایی رو بخونید که توی پیام اول نوشتم 
ولی به نظرم ساعت مطالعه بره بالاتر بهتره.
موفق باشید

----------


## Sattar___m

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت شما 
۲ سوال خدمتتون داشتم 
۱ -گسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه تاثیر قطعی معدل براش کمتره یا نه؟ 
۲-شما فرمودید کسی که کاردانی داره فقط کنکور براش تاثیر داره و معدل بی اثر میشه؟ طرف دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه بعد بره دانشگاه از اونجا کاردانی شو بگیره...برای اونم تاثیر معدل بی اثر میشه. .؟ با تشکر

----------


## matrooke

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت شما 
> ۲ سوال خدمتتون داشتم 
> ۱ -گسی که دیپلم ریاضی داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه تاثیر قطعی معدل براش کمتره یا نه؟ 
> ۲-شما فرمودید کسی که کاردانی داره فقط کنکور براش تاثیر داره و معدل بی اثر میشه؟ طرف دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه بعد بره دانشگاه از اونجا کاردانی شو بگیره...برای اونم تاثیر معدل بی اثر میشه. .؟ با تشکر


سلام 
من گفتم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17): 
از این موارد اطلاعی ندارم متاسفانه

----------


## Django

سلام.ممنون
قبلا هم تاپیکاتو خوندم. و پاسخ هاتو تو تاپیک های دیگه.
جز بچه های مفید انجمنی!
فقط یه خواهش دارم.
اینکه هرچقدر فرصت داشتی باز هم از این تاپیک ها و چیزایی که میرسه به ذهنت بزنی.
انجمن پر تاپیک های کمپین و بدبختیم و فلان شده
نیاز داریم به تاپیک های به روز مشاوره ای و درسی.
ممنون

----------


## siyahi

> سلام بچه ها چطورید؟همه برنامه های بعد کنکورتون دایورت شده به خواب؟؟!! طبیعیه 
> این امتحان دهن سرویس کن دانشگاه هم تموم:/خدالعنتشون کنه:/چند وقت بود تاپیک نزدم بیشتر تو پ.خ یا راه های دگ حرفامو میزدم.اما از چند  هفته قبل کنکور تا الان خیلیا این سوالو پرسیدن.
> 
> من این سالو خوب نبودم میخوام بمونم برای ۹۸ تابستون چی بخونم؟!؟!
> 
> خب این سوال یک اشکال داره. چیه اون؟اینکه برای همتون یک نسخه نمیشه که.کلی بحث میخواد ببینیم یک سال چیکردی تو،اصول مشاوره اینه اما خب من حرفایی رو میزنم که برای کسی که هیچی نخونده.شما با توجه به سطحی که دارید تصمیم بگیرید(هرچند چیزی ک میگم هم میشه کامل انجام داد)
> قبلش هم بگم جو گیر نشید.حرص نزنید همینام ک میگم عمرن انجام بدید:/
> ادبیات خب ادبیات ۵ بخشه لغت و تاریخ معنی نداره خوندنش چون حفظیه اگه ازمون میرید بخونید وگرنه بیخی.قرابت و ارایه مهمه
> حتما با تست روزانه توی تابستون قویش کنید.
> ...


چندتا تاپیک دیگه هم توراهن.یکیشون منابع نظام جدیده یکیشون تحلیل جالبی از کنکور ۹۷ :Yahoo (1):  
منتظریممممممممممم

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام.ممنون
> قبلا هم تاپیکاتو خوندم. و پاسخ هاتو تو تاپیک های دیگه.
> جز بچه های مفید انجمنی!
> فقط یه خواهش دارم.
> اینکه هرچقدر فرصت داشتی باز هم از این تاپیک ها و چیزایی که میرسه به ذهنت بزنی.
> انجمن پر تاپیک های کمپین و بدبختیم و فلان شده
> نیاز داریم به تاپیک های به روز مشاوره ای و درسی.
> ممنون


دوستان به اونجور تاپیکا بیشتر علاقه نشون میدن تا اینا...علاقه نشون نمیدن واسه همین بچه هایی که میتونن کمک کنن کم کار میشن و میرن کنار

----------


## mortez-dude

سلام دوست عزیز.ممنونم به خاطر تاپیکای مفیدی که ایجاد کردی.فقط یه سوال داشتم :شما که آزمونای قلم چی شرکت میکردی،تا خود کنکور با برنامه کانون پیش رفتی ؟چون میدونین خیلی از پشت کنکوریا میگن باید همه ی درسارو قبل کنکور جمع کرد خب اینجوری باید فراتر از برنامه کانون پیش رفت .لطف میکنی اگه جوابمو بدی.

----------


## Bimehr

> من کسی رو خراب نکردم ولی همونطور که من تخصص لازم راجب زیست رو ندارم اما میتونم نظر بدم بقیه کسایی هم که تخصصی ندارن میتونن بیان یه چی بگن البته اینجا پر از ادم با تجربه هم هست ولی من نمیشناسمشون فقط میگم از ادمش بپرس راجب تبلیغ هم هرموقع گفتم بیا اینو بخر بیا بگو تبلیغ کردی من فقط کسی که قبولش دارم توی زیست رو معرفی کردم چون خودم تخصص لازم نداشتم اونم داره مجانی کار میکنه حالا اگه بهتون بر خورد و ناراحت شدین ببخشید


پس این چیه
شما از نوشته هاتون برداشت میشه که بچه های کنکور صاحب نظر نیستن و این بنده خدا فقط صاحب نظره و میدونه.تو انجمن رتبه های برتر زیادی داریم که میتونن نظر بدن.
بعد میگید تبلیغ نمیکنید.تبلیغ از این واضح تره.اونم تو همه تایپک ها.
بعدشم الان رایگانه 4 تا عضو که پیدا کنه پولی میشه.

----------


## matrooke

> سلام دوست عزیز.ممنونم به خاطر تاپیکای مفیدی که ایجاد کردی.فقط یه سوال داشتم :شما که آزمونای قلم چی شرکت میکردی،تا خود کنکور با برنامه کانون پیش رفتی ؟چون میدونین خیلی از پشت کنکوریا میگن باید همه ی درسارو قبل کنکور جمع کرد خب اینجوری باید فراتر از برنامه کانون پیش رفت .لطف میکنی اگه جوابمو بدی.


چون نقل نکردی الان دیدمش!
نمیدونم بقیه چجور میرسن!!!
همونا که اینو میگن دارن از حجیم بودن کانون مینالن
با خوده کانون برید جلو سعی کنید هر ازمون بهترین باشید خود ب خود عالی برای کنکور اماده میشید
زودتر تموم کردن وقتی شدنیه که یا از اول دبیرستان جویده باشه یا از کیفیت کم کنه!
موفق باشید

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> سلام بچه ها چطورید؟همه برنامه های بعد کنکورتون دایورت شده به خواب؟؟!! طبیعیه 
> این امتحان دهن سرویس کن دانشگاه هم تموم:/خدالعنتشون کنه:/چند وقت بود تاپیک نزدم بیشتر تو پ.خ یا راه های دگ حرفامو میزدم.اما از چند  هفته قبل کنکور تا الان خیلیا این سوالو پرسیدن.
> 
> من این سالو خوب نبودم میخوام بمونم برای ۹۸ تابستون چی بخونم؟!؟!
> 
> خب این سوال یک اشکال داره. چیه اون؟اینکه برای همتون یک نسخه نمیشه که.کلی بحث میخواد ببینیم یک سال چیکردی تو،اصول مشاوره اینه اما خب من حرفایی رو میزنم که برای کسی که هیچی نخونده.شما با توجه به سطحی که دارید تصمیم بگیرید(هرچند چیزی ک میگم هم میشه کامل انجام داد)
> قبلش هم بگم جو گیر نشید.حرص نزنید همینام ک میگم عمرن انجام بدید:/
> ادبیات خب ادبیات ۵ بخشه لغت و تاریخ معنی نداره خوندنش چون حفظیه اگه ازمون میرید بخونید وگرنه بیخی.قرابت و ارایه مهمه
> حتما با تست روزانه توی تابستون قویش کنید.
> ...



یک پشت کنکوری از همه لحاظ از یک مدرسه ای جلوعه.بجز اینکه بزرگترین چالش روحیس...!
چطور روحیمونو از دست ندیم من فامیلم خیلی بهم گیر میدن  :Yahoo (2):

----------

